# Some Pics



## sixgunslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello all, been reading the posts here for a while, I'm not sure if I have ever posted here, so I thought I would post some catch pics to start out.

I have been busy running my line and trying to put together a video to sell. It will mostly be geared toward the beginner trapper. A huge tsak for sure. I finally took some time to upload some photos to post on the forums I visit. Here are some of my pics, I hope you all enjoy !!


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------

